# Dialer in Akte 04



## Fidul (7 Dezember 2004)

Im EPG wird gerade angekündigt, daß sich ein wohlbekannter Leuchtturm des  _investigativen_ Journalismus heute mit dem Thema Dialer befassen wird:


> Endlich der Video-Beweis - Wie versteckte Dialer-Programme Ihre Telefonrechnung in die Höhe treiben


7.12. 22:15 Sat.1


----------



## technofreak (7 Dezember 2004)

Die Sendung ist, denke ich (vorausgesetzt der Schneidetisch hat nicht wieder Überstunden eingelegt) 
dennoch empfehlenswert, da ein wirklicher Experte zu Wort kommen sollte, nicht der mittlerweise 
ausgemusterte  

tf


----------



## BenTigger (7 Dezember 2004)

Ohhh TF im Fernsehen... Dann werde ich den Abend vorm Fernseher verbringen


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Dezember 2004)

Es reicht, ab zehn.

Und tf mit Haaren (s. Avatar)??

Wieso eigentlich tf??


----------



## technofreak (7 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eigentlich tf??


ist mir nichts von bekannt. 

tf 

PS: Avatare sind in der Regel keine naturnahen Portraits....


----------



## News (7 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Avatare sind in der Regel keine naturnahen Portraits....


Stimmt...quak, quak 
Und manchmal werden sie sogar zur dunklen Seite der Macht entführt 
(rechts oben!) :cry:


----------



## Teleton (7 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Avatare sind in der Regel keine naturnahen Portraits....




Sag sowas Gemeines bloss nicht meiner Tochter, mein Avatar ist quasi ein Foto


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Dezember 2004)

:lol: 

meiner auch ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> meiner auch ...


Ich sag´ jetzt nix...


----------



## BenTigger (7 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso eigentlich tf??



Na deswegen...



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sendung ist, denke ich dennoch empfehlenswert, da ein wirklicher Experte zu Wort kommen sollte, nicht der mittlerweise
> ausgemusterte.
> 
> tf



Naja der Ausgemusterte ist sicher nicht TF sondern PH oder??

also könnte der wirkliche Experte doch TF sein... denn das ist er ja. Oder??

PS.
 :holy: Naja damit der wirklich im Fernsehen erscheinende Experte nicht sauer wird und mich in Grund und Boden stampft, verkniff ich mir, oben noch zu schreiben." oder kommt doch nur wieder die nächstbeste Wahl??" daher schreibe ich das nun auch nicht, nicht das ihm noch der Hut hochgeht  :holy:


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2004)

> mein Avatar ist quasi ein Foto



Meiner hat mehr Haare als ich. Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf die Sendung


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2004)

Hier der Sat1-Text zur Sendung:



> Eigentlich, so denkt der aufmerksame Internet-Benutzer, ist das Kapitel Dialer-Gefahr längst geklärt:
> Dialer müssen sich deutlich sichtbar öffnen, ihre Kosten offen legen und am Ende der Verbindung wieder dem Standard-Provider den Vortritt lassen. Sogenannte "Auto-Dialer" sind verboten und dürfen in Deutschland nicht verbreitet werden. Sollte dennoch einmal etwas passieren, kann man den Betrag aus der Telefonrechnung kürzen und rechtliche Schritte gegen den Dialer-Anbieter einleiten.
> Soweit die Theorie.
> Aber in der Praxis sind die Abzocker längst einen Schritt voraus.
> ...


----------



## News (8 Dezember 2004)

Diesmal finde ich AKTE04 richtig gut, was ich leider sonst nicht immer sagen kann.
(Wdh. der Sendung um 4.20 Uhr/SAT1)
Mysteriös zum Auto-Dialer getunte Dialer aus Berlin und Büttelborn!  8)   :lupe:
- keiner will schuld sein oder was wissen 0 
Gute Zusammenfassung, anschaulich und nachvollziehbar und zum Glück nicht übermäßig boulevardesk. Cast: Heiko  , BSI, Stiftung Warentest und Opfer, darunter die Tochter des im Studio anwesenden Warentesters.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 Dezember 2004)

Werde gleich mal meine Dreambox entsprechend programmieren. Klingt ja wirklich gut  Das pack ich dann auf DVD und haengs mir an die Wand *ggg*


----------



## sascha (8 Dezember 2004)

Die Sat1-Nachrichten spielen das Thema gerade auch nochmal...


----------



## A John (8 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Mysteriös zum Auto-Dialer getunte Dialer aus Berlin und Büttelborn!  8)   :lupe:



Ich habs aufgenommen. Der mit dem Selbstwähl-Dialer war demnach die Nr. 090090000422
Inhalteanbieter laut RegTp ein Laden aus Belize, Registrierungsverpflichteter ein Herr M. aus Eggebek.
Die Registrierung ist zurückgenommen, aber noch nicht bestandskräftig. Ja, ja, der Rechtsweg... :roll: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Mysteriös zum Auto-Dialer getunte Dialer aus Berlin und Büttelborn!  8)   :lupe:


 Der Dialer, den Heiko auf dem Rechner zeigte, war aber ein MATLOCK-Dialer (422)... ich war ganz erstaunt, als ich den wohl bekannten "EINGANG" link sah... Da fiel mir ein, dass es den ja live noch zu besichtigen gibt 
(führt aber live zum 
 Hashwert: CD3D56DC7E282A25D11827ABCBE9F295E0690424
Version: 7.0.0.30  Ruf-Nr: 090090001535)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

Mysteriös zum Auto-Dialer getunte Dialer aus Berlin und Büttelborn?
..hmmm... wohl nicht aus Berlin bzw. aus Büttelborn   was will uns das TV damit mal wieder sagen?  :santa2: 

...ohne Kommentar weiter  :argue:


----------



## Kobayashi (8 Dezember 2004)

War'n ordentlicher Beitrag...

Am Rande:
Da haben die SAT1-Redakteure sich aber einen echten Vorzeige-Bürokraten von der RegTP geschnappt.
GENAU SO (und nicht anders) hab' ich mir die Leute dort vorgestellt....


----------



## News (8 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ..hmmm... wohl nicht aus Berlin bzw. aus Büttelborn


Mysteriös bleibt laut dem Bericht vor allem, woher das heimlich installierte Zusatzprogramm stammt, das die Dialer automatisiert. Es geht aber keineswegs nur um alte Matlock-Dialer und Seiten aus Belize: Als "die Nummer, über die sich Beschwerden häufen", wird auch die 90090001214 in die RegTP-Datenbank eingetippt. Und dort finden sich Intexus-Dialer und - neben anderen - der "Inhalteanbieter" aus Büttelborn (insgesamt derzeit 5854 Einträge).
Auch Herr Boll von der RegTP scheint sich im anschließenden Statement auf jene Nummer zu beziehen.
Ob das alles so stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber den Zusammenhang stellt Akte04 ganz klar her. Demnach sollen sich also auch "seriöse" Dialer fernsteuern lassen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2004)

Kobayashi schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben die SAT1-Redakteure sich aber einen echten Vorzeige-Bürokraten von der RegTP geschnappt.
> GENAU SO (und nicht anders) hab' ich mir die Leute dort vorgestellt....


Das war der Pressesprecher! Die Leute, die in Sachen Dialer beschäftigt sind (Referat 512c), bekommt man nicht so einfach vor die Linse.


----------



## Antidialer (8 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kobayashi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die aber genau so dynamisch an der Arbeit sind wie der Pressesprecher, dann wundert es mich nicht mehr, das die RegTP nichts auf die Reihe bekommt und teilweise Monate braucht, um zu reagieren.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Dezember 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die aber genau so dynamisch an der Arbeit sind wie der Pressesprecher, dann wundert es mich nicht mehr, das die RegTP nichts auf die Reihe bekommt und teilweise Monate braucht, um zu reagieren.


Vielleicht sollte man die Arbeit der Regulierungsbehörde und die Konsequenzen bei einem Fehltritt wesentlich deutlicher hinterleuchten. Dann wird sehr schnell klar, warum er sich so vorsichtig ausgedrückt hat und sich um Differenzierungen bemühte, die der Interviewer von Sat 1 überhaupt nicht begriffen hat. Man muss halt zwischen den Zeilen lesen...


----------



## Antidialer (8 Dezember 2004)

Zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen mag gut und schön sein, aber wenn ich an einige Dialer Sachen in letzter Zeit denke, wo die RegTP eine Deregistrierung durch den Registrierungsverantwortlichen zuließen. Wenn es um Auto Dialer geht, dann ist das nicht nur ein einzelner kleiner Webmaster, sondern da ist auch der Hersteller des Dialers mit involviert. Entweder wurde der Dialer schlampig und mit Sicherheitslücken programmiert, oder der Hersteller hat explizit ein Interface zur Fernsteuerbarkeit vorgesehen. In beiden Fällen sind nicht nur einzelne Dialer, sondern alle Dialer einer Serie betroffen (also alle, die auf dem gleichen Quellcode basieren). Hier aber glänzt die RegTP durch Untätigkeit, auch bei Dialern, deren unredliches Verhalten eindeutig erkennbar und nachweisbar ist, dauert die Deregistrierung Wochen, teilweise sogar Monate.


----------



## A John (8 Dezember 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> [.....] sondern da ist auch der Hersteller des Dialers mit involviert. Entweder wurde der Dialer schlampig und mit Sicherheitslücken programmiert, oder der Hersteller hat explizit ein Interface zur Fernsteuerbarkeit vorgesehen.


Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Eine absolut manipulationssichere Software gibt es nicht und wird es voraussichtlich auch nie geben.
Man kann Manipulationen mehr oder weniger erschweren, was sich dann auch in der Komplexität und Stabilität der Software niederschlägt. Irgendwann kommt man da an einen Punkt, wo es absurd wird.
Dialerprogrammierer zählen bestimmt nicht zu meinem bevorzugten Freundeskreis, man kann sie aber IMO nicht für jede Sauerei verantwortlich machen, die mit diesen Dingern getrieben wird. 
Andererseits ist es im Anbetracht des Schadenspotentials und der existierenden Alternativen zu Dialern ein Unding, dass sie nicht längst verboten wurden. So lange der Staat aber indirekt daran mitverdient, werden sie es wohl auch nicht.

Was die Arbeitsweise von Behörden angeht, das ist ein eigenes Kapitel.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Bürger für Verwaltungs- und Ordnungsbehörden meist nur ein Störfaktor ist der bekämpft werden muss, kann man über die bloße Existenz der RegTP schon froh sein.

Gruss A. John


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits ist es im Anbetracht des Schadenspotentials und der existierenden
> Alternativen zu Dialern ein Unding, dass sie nicht längst verboten wurden. So lange der Staat
> aber indirekt daran mitverdient, werden sie es wohl auch nicht.


Hier stellt sich eine pikante Frage, unstreitig gibt  es ein Reihe von alternativen Zahlungmöglichkeiten und Methoden 
an diesen verdient der Staat , wenn alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht , ebenfalls.

Warum also dieses störrische Festhalten an  dieser extrem  "störanfälligen" Bezahlmethode....
sollte man etwa  "Kollateralschäden"  wohlwollend in Kauf nehmen... 

j.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach sollen sich also auch "seriöse" Dialer fernsteuern lassen.


Phantome kann man nicht fernsteuern. Es gibt Dialer, es gibt registrierte Dialer, und der Registrierungszustand kann eine dauerhafte oder flüchtige Eigenschaft sein.

Der Begriff "seriös" ist für Sachen undefiniert. Seriös könnten Unternehmen sein, aber sicherlich nicht solche, die sich in Bezug auf den Verbraucherschutz schwer tun, die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen zu erfüllen.

Die Lehre der letzten Manipulationsfälle ist eindeutig, dass registrierte Dialer oft prima fernsteuerbar sind und der Schutz des Verbrauchers vor Manipulation durch die Registrierung effektiv geringer wurde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (8 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff "seriös" ist für Sachen undefiniert.


mir ist immer schleierhaft geblieben, was der Begriff "seriös" in Verbindung mit einem Zahlungsmittel
bedeuten soll. Entweder ein Zahlungsmittel ist zuverlässig oder nicht. Zahlung per Dialer 
über Mehrwertdienstnummer ist es nicht, dafür gibt es genügend Beweise 

Jetzt muß nur noch jemand mit den Spruch "in dubio pro reo" kommen, hier handelt es sich 
nicht um Strafrecht, auch wenn es manchmal angebracht erschiene...

ansonsten, an dem Grundsatzproblem  der "anonymen" Bezahlmethode hat sich in drei Jahren nichts geändert 
Registrierung hin oder her ....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919

tf


----------



## News (8 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muß nur noch jemand mit den Spruch "in dubio pro reo" kommen


Nö:
"pecunia non olet"


----------



## drboe (8 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Mysteriös bleibt laut dem Bericht vor allem, woher das heimlich installierte Zusatzprogramm stammt, das die Dialer automatisiert.


Ich fand den Bericht genau deshalb ziemlich dünn. Erst wird reisserisch angekündigt, dass man den Beweis "auf Video" hätte. Das legt ja nahe, dass man der Sache etwas intensiver auf den Grund geht, Zusammenhänge deutlich macht. Und genau da passt man und erreicht - Zack! - das Ende der Sendung. Da hätten m. E. 2-3 Minuten mehr drin sein müssen. Nicht, dass ich mir eine detaillierte Erklärung der Methode erhofft hatte, aber so blieb das Ganze eigentlich nur an der Oberfläche. Und für die Studiogäste hat es dann sozusagen Lehrgeld gekostet. Ein knappes Schulterzucken - "tja, es machte 30 Euro" - für derart heimtückische Installationen, für Diebstahl? Da hätte man neben dem Wunsch nach einem Verbot von Dialern gern noch auf die Abwehr nach Betrug erhobener Forderungen und die Alternativenzu Dialern an sich stärker eingehen sollen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2004)

Ein durchaus aussagefähiges Merkmal von Zahlungsmitteln wären die Transaktionskosten. Kein anderes Zahlungsmittel ist für Verbraucher so ungünstig wie ein Dialer.

Für gewöhnlich bezieht der Werbedrücker eine Provision von bis zu 50% der Gesamtkosten. An den anderen 50% verdienen noch der Dialeranbieter und einige Telekommunikationsanbieter kräftig mit. Für das Produkt bleibt fast nichts übrig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@News
hier bringst du irgend etwas (wie auch der Beitrag) durcheinander....
es geht bei den gezeigten ausschliesslich um den Auto-Dialer "...422" und nicht um 90090001214... was aber dort natürlich nicht so für dem TV-Schauer dargestellt wurde.  Liste mir bitte eine Seite auf wo sich diese "mysteriösen heimlich installiertenden Zusatzprogramme" gibt - die den 90090001214-Dialer vernsteuern... du wirst sie nicht finden.  :roll: 
...aber ist ja auch egal.... die Info von Akte04 wurde mal wieder medienwirksam dargestellt... und nur darum geht es ja im TV i.d.R. (Einschaltquoten=Geld)



> Ob das alles so stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber den Zusammenhang stellt Akte04 ganz klar her. Demnach sollen sich also auch "seriöse" Dialer fernsteuern lassen.



...aber Danke für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag hier.

Gruss (ein Webmaster der auch für seine Arbeit bezahlt werden will)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

anonymer Hungerleider schrieb:
			
		

> (ein Webmaster der auch für seine Arbeit bezahlt werden will)



wenn der für seine "Arbeit" den entsprechenden Entgelt bekäme, kriegte er mit Hartz4 mehr 

Leute:  sammelt für die am Hungertuch nagenden Webmaster 
 :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Liste mir bitte eine Seite auf wo sich diese "mysteriösen heimlich installiertenden Zusatzprogramme" gibt - die den 90090001214-Dialer vernsteuern... du wirst sie nicht finden.


der Anonymous scheint ja alle 5854 Dialer, die unter ..1214 laufen zu kennen, Hochachtung 
ein echter Insider....
RegTP


> von 5854 gefundenen Datensätzen


cp


----------



## Qoppa (8 Dezember 2004)

anonymer Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> es geht bei den gezeigten ausschliesslich um den Auto-Dialer "...422" und nicht um 90090001214... was aber dort natürlich nicht so für dem TV-Schauer dargestellt wurde.  Liste mir bitte eine Seite auf wo sich diese "mysteriösen heimlich installiertenden Zusatzprogramme" gibt - die den 90090001214-Dialer vernsteuern... du wirst sie nicht finden.  :roll:



Stimmt nicht - es wurden auch zwei Fälle mit der *1214 vorgestellt, Einwahl kam ohne OK-Eingabe .... Wenn das stimmt, wird man irgendwo schon was finden können .... da müßte sich mal ein Experte durch Tausende von Einwahlmöglichkeiten wühlen ...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo...
zugegeben, der Bericht hat nur die Maus aus dem Loch gelockt. Jedenfalls zerrte meine Schwester mich vor die Glotze, da sie derzeitig auch einen Betrag von 29,95 auf der Telefonrechnung hatte.
Den Has(c)hwert konnte ich noch nicht ermitteln da der befallene Schleppi sich 200 km entfernt steht. Sie wohnt da mit einer Freundin. Ihr eigener weist  zwar auf irgendetwas von Intexus hin, jedoch konnte ich keine Dialer.exe finden.
Ich habe mich bisher noch nie richtig mit dem Zeug befasst, da ich DSL ohne eine andere Möglichkeit (ISDN) benutze.
Jetzt hat sie mal die gleiche Suche bei dem Schleppi ihrer Freundin gestartet und ist fündig geworden!

Die Nummer fängt mit 090090001214 an....allerdings gibt es da, wie schon zuvor geschrieben, über 5000 Ursacher.
Wo finde ich denn die Versionsnummer heraus?
Bei den eigenschaften kam irgendwas (Sorry die zwei Mädels am Telefon - zu verstehen was die meinen...hm)  mit:
 Spiele_runterladen [geg-10003,de]

Bei physikalischer Trennung der Verbindung haben sie den Dialer gestartet und hier wurde die Aufforderung für das "OK" angezeigt. 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit dass sie als das Laden einer Seite zu lange dauerte den Vorgang abbrach dieser Dialer aktiviert wurde? Da sie beim besten Willen nirgendwo aufgefordert wurde "OK" einzugeben.
Welche Seite das war weiß sie natürlich nicht mehr....
Immerhin war sie 4.22 min "drinn", wobei aber die letzte aktivität des Dialers mit 30 sec angezeigt wird....

Sorry für die noobsfragen


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2004)

Einer schrieb:
			
		

> @News
> hier bringst du irgend etwas (wie auch der Beitrag) durcheinander....
> es geht bei den gezeigten ausschliesslich um den Auto-Dialer "...422" und nicht um 90090001214... was aber dort natürlich nicht so für dem TV-Schauer dargestellt wurde.  Liste mir bitte eine Seite auf wo sich diese "mysteriösen heimlich installiertenden Zusatzprogramme" gibt - die den 90090001214-Dialer vernsteuern... du wirst sie nicht finden.  :roll:
> ...aber ist ja auch egal.... die Info von Akte04 wurde mal wieder medienwirksam dargestellt... und nur darum geht es ja im TV i.d.R. (Einschaltquoten=Geld)


Der Beitrag brachte einige Fakten in falsche Zusammenhänge. Fakten bleiben es trotzdem.

Der Sprecher der RegTP sprach von vorliegenden Beschwerden und laufenden Untersuchungen. Zwischenergebnisse wollte er nicht veröffentlichen, aber so, wie er sprach, gibt es welche. Für die Bekanntgabe der Endergebnisse betreibt die RegTP eine gesonderte Webseite.

Handlungsbedarf besteht an vielen Stellen. Wir warten mit Interesse auf weitere Untersuchungsergebnisse der RegTP.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2004)

Übrigens wird auch von Seiten der webmaster der Beitrag in AKTE  diskutiert  - und auch dort ist aufgefallen, dass AKTE einen kaum zu sehenden Preishinweis als LEGAL bezeichnet hat (Zitat "so weit, so legal"). Ebenso wurde Verwunderung über die RegTP geäußert, was das langsame Vorgehen im Falle MATLOCK angeht. Kann man "unzensiert" dort lesen,


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*Akte und 090090001214*

Ob jetzt als Ergebnis der Sendung, eventueller ermittlungen der RegTP oder warum auch immer???

Auf einigen einschlägigen Seiten welche die Einwahl 1214 benutzten wurde die Einwahlnummer aktuell gegen die Einwahl 090090001243 ausgetauscht.

Gibt es über diesen Vorgang bereits Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Akte und 090090001214*



			
				freedirk schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einigen einschlägigen Seiten welche die Einwahl 1214 benutzten wurde die Einwahlnummer aktuell gegen die Einwahl 090090001243 ausgetauscht.
> 
> Gibt es über diesen Vorgang bereits Erkenntnisse?


melde dich doch mal an und  sende Beispiel solcher  Seiten an einen  der Admin/mods 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86035#86035


			
				Ein Eingeweihter schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man sattelt wohl um, da die Nummer anscheinend  nicht mehr "unbefleckt" genug ist  
und hofft wohl, dass über dem Staub, der aufgewirbelt worden ist, Gras wächst....8) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Akte und 090090001214*

Man munkelt in der Dialerszene, das es nun bald ein Rotationsystem von 5000 Nummern geben soll und das es nur noch 1 Inhalteanbieter geben wird. (Inhalteanbieterschwund wird bei Global N. schon praktiziert)

Oliak


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Akte und 090090001214*



			
				Oliak schrieb:
			
		

> Man munkelt in der Dialerszene, das es nun bald ein Rotationsystem von 5000 Nummern geben soll


Das hört sich sehr falsch an. 0900-Nummer rotieren nicht. Da ist der Verantwortliche immer bekannt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Akte und 090090001214*

Schon. Aber es werden 5000 Nummern nur "sehr wenig" auffällig. 1 Nummer wird da eher "sehr auffällig".

z.B. 090090001290-090090006290-gleicher Tarif-gleicher Inhalteanbieter-gleicher Dialer

Oliak


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Akte und 090090001214*



			
				Oliak schrieb:
			
		

> Schon. Aber es werden 5000 Nummern nur "sehr wenig" auffällig. 1 Nummer wird da eher "sehr auffällig".
> 
> z.B. 090090001290-090090006290-gleicher Tarif-gleicher Inhalteanbieter-gleicher Dialer


Jetzt verstehe ich, was gemeint ist. Das finde ich eine gute Idee.

Am besten sofort umsetzen.

Die 0900-Nummer kostet Geld und ist nicht weiter zu vermieten. Dialer zu registrieren wird auch gebührenpflichtig. Wenn also die ohnehin sinkenden Dialerumsätze durch 5000 geteilt werden und pro Nummer und Dialer weniger einbringen als Gebühren anfallen, wäre das leidige Thema elegant einer guten Lösung zugeführt.

Ab wann können wir damit rechnen, dass so verfahren wird?

Dietmar Vill


----------

